# Skylines wanted- Show, go to garage wreck!!



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Everyone

we are back out buying now. Looking for Nissan Skylines in any condition. We collect, we pay we leave and all in a very professional manner. I've been on this forum since 2004 so have plenty of experience and great customers to give references.

Drop me a message on 07731304953 and I will get back to you, please dont message directly on here as sadly we are in a world of cyber criminals just looking for opportunites.

Kindest regards

Dave Warrener


----------

